# Ches Bay Surf Spinning Rod - Daiwa Emcast



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

I'm looking to replace two 10 foot Ande Tournament surf spinning rods which are used occasionally -- due to too stiff at tip and have fragile (i.e, easily broken) guide inserts. Am considering two different rods, and looking for feedback from folks who have owned or used them for fishing, ranging from spring rockfish at Sandy Point to croaker and blues.

First is a Daiwa Emcast. Other is an Okuma Longitude. 

Was also considering Okuma Solaris, which is good rod for the price, but butt section of handle is longer than I like. Daiwa Emblem looks interesting, but a little pricier than Emcast and can't tell if worth the differences.

Ideas and suggestions?? Thanks!! 

Foodfan


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Solaris Surf*

I used to fish a 10 foot penn newport (cheapie) and bumped up to an 11 foot solaris surf because it didn't seem too costly. 1st outing w/ the solaris I put a 34" striper on the beach in OC. Since that time, I've also played tug of war w/ some pretty big rays and a shark here & there.

I've also had pretty good use of it at SPSP for spring stripers.

The initial solaris surf has worked out so well for me, I actually went out and bought another so that I could retire my older penn.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

i haven't used the okuma rods but i have used the emblem. it cast good and can throw up to 7 ounces easily. another rod to look at is the daiwa beefstick. its less expensive but it is just as good as the emblem


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Appreciate the feedback so far! That Solaris is a sweet rod, and seems fairly light for its strength and power. 

fishingadam95, how light is the Beefstick? Is it a graphite blank, or fiberglass. Really prefer graphite as I also own a 11' TICA UEHA and 11' Tsunami Trophy.

Thanks!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

if your looking for light, then the Beefstick is NOT for you. Very stiff rods.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

solaris, solaris, solaris!!!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Solaris is a good value choice. I own four 12ft, two 10ft and an 8ft and love them all. I had to re-glue the tip on the 12 footers but other than that awesome. Ther 12 footers will throw 8oz but 6oz is the sweet spot.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beefsticks are glass but the Sealine is graphite composite. I have an 11' casting model that is rated up to 8oz. They have a bigger selection for the spinning version. I think they sell for about $60


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the 11" Emcast. This was my first season fishing with it, and it seemed to perform well. I had to get used to casting it (still in the process of doing so), but I was able to throw 6oz plus bait. I'm pretty confident that it can handle more. Unfortunately, I havent landed any sizable fish with it...just spot and small blues at SPSP.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Foodfan (I'd call you by your first name but wasn't sure if that's top secret),
Why don't you just fish with the 2 11' rods you mentioned? Then you don't have to spend any more money.

From the couple of times I've fished with you I think I'ce determined that you'd rather throw 3-4 ounces than 6 ounces and the reason you want a loose tip is more about bite detection than anything. Am I right? 

I used to have a 12' Okuma Solaris. I got it on ebay for like $35. CT cracked the butt throwing I think 5 ounces, but Okuma sent me a replacement for free. Not a bad rod.

I have a 9' spinning eliminator, but not the red kind. It is aqua or torquoise or something. It is a nice little rod, no complaints.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Husky,

Good to hear from you, hope wife and kids are doing well, and job is going well. 

Good observations and ideas. You're right about my preferring lighter tips for bite detection. I'm thinking about replacing only one of the 10 footers. Bought them originally to be easier to throw in my early SPSP fishing days, when as a beginner 11' felt like 13''.

The 11' Tsunami is a sweet rod for 3-4oz. The Tica is stiffer than I like unless throwing heavier weights. So, will probably buy only one rod. Discovered the Okuma Longitude on JamesTackle web site for $47.99. Will look into that one given features for the price.

Looks like you're going to get some snow today. Good luck!


Foodfan


----------

